
When DRY Fails - praveenscience
https://kodare.net/2019/10/17/when_dry_fails.html
======
ktpsns
In Programming, DRY sometimes requires meta-programming or introspection. This
is something which people sometimes don't want to do by intention (for
instance because there was some common decision in a group not to use a
preprocessor language or code generation).

However, I have seen so many weird examples of repetition just because
programmers were not aware of the features offered by the programming language
they were using. Repetition is usually a sign of somebody not thinking hard
enough or not caring about good quality, maintability, readability, etc.

~~~
boxed
Sure. But this article is about the case where everyone is super competent :P
(Also it's about data, not just code)

(source: I'm the author)

